# looking for possible shared room in Chiang Mai for 1 month



## gyeryongian (Jun 27, 2014)

Hi! I'm staying in Chiang Mai in October for 1 month and just thought I'd throw it out there to see if anyone was looking for a subletter or had a room they needed to rent out for a month. I am coming to get a CELTA certification and then will be moving on. I am a 28 year old male from Chicago, IL, USA and would love to meet anyone interested in hanging out and exploring together. Send me a message and we can get to know each other a bit to see if it would work out. Thanks!


----------



## KellerCC (Jul 15, 2014)

I doubt if many people in Thailand share or sublet. Its just too easy to find your own room - for 5000 Baht a month or maybe a bit more if you're only staying one month. Come, book into a hotel for a few days, walk cycle or motorbike around and make enquiries at apartment blocks - there are hundreds of them. You can meet people in other ways.


----------



## gyeryongian (Jun 27, 2014)

KellerCC said:


> I doubt if many people in Thailand share or sublet. Its just too easy to find your own room - for 5000 Baht a month or maybe a bit more if you're only staying one month. Come, book into a hotel for a few days, walk cycle or motorbike around and make enquiries at apartment blocks - there are hundreds of them. You can meet people in other ways.


Thanks! Yeah even in looking around at some websites I'm beginning to understand that the cost of living is really low. Sounds like fun!


----------

